# How to change scroll saw blade without chuck?



## Ally189 (Dec 17, 2016)

So in an attempt to make something nice as a gift for Christmas I bought an old Delta 40-560C scroll saw which, for the most part, is in really good condition - except that the quick release assembly for the blade seems to be missing. I could order the part, however there's no way I'll get it shipped in time, so I was wondering if anyone knows of any quick tips or tricks to release the upper part of the blade I'd be very grateful!


----------



## wichman3 (Sep 12, 2016)

Could you take a picture of the upper arm? I have the same saw and can't envision what the issue is.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Can you tell us which part number on this diagram?

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-40560-type-1634-scroll-saw-parts-c-3275_3505_14017.html


----------



## Ally189 (Dec 17, 2016)

I have a picture here. 
Unfortunately dhazelton, I'm still pretty inexperienced with this thing and am not sure which part it would be myself.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

I have that saw, too. when I bought mine, the quick-release blade holder was an optional accessory.

You don't have the quick-release. You have the original blade clamp, which uses an allen screw to clamp the blade.

You should be able to loosen the screw and release the blade.


----------

